# 20552 denied



## coders_rock! (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know what diagnosis can be used with 20552?

Thanks


----------



## hewitt (Oct 13, 2011)

Our Medicare LCD is at http://apps.ngsmedicare.com/lcd/LCD_L28529.htm ICD-9s that prove medical necessity are in the document. Remember this is for Medicare.... Your patient's insurance may have other diagnoses. Would be good to check their database. Hope this helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know what diagnosis can be used with 20552?
> 
> Thanks



You use the one documented by the provider for the reason for the injection for that patient!


----------

